
Twitter Bots Create Surprising New Social Connections - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/web/39497/?p1=A2
======
pella
research paper [PDF]:
[http://pacsocial.com/files/pacsocial_field_test_report_2011-...](http://pacsocial.com/files/pacsocial_field_test_report_2011-11-15.pdf)

